# what have you seen while on the ice



## ready2fish (Apr 2, 2009)

Today the fish we not bitting very good but i did see a fox run across the lake, that made it worth being out today


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

I have seen coyotes, deer, a bald eagle eating some fish people left on the ice.

Redneckman


----------



## spear (Oct 15, 2010)

I seen a big cat draging a rabbit across he ice. Fresh kill the rabbit was bleeding. Cats are some hunting sons of bitches!:rant: I HATE THEM


----------



## AllSpecieAngler (Jun 12, 2008)

spear said:


> I seen a big cat draging a rabbit across he ice. Fresh kill the rabbit was bleeding. Cats are some hunting sons of bitches!:rant: I HATE THEM


Cats = Natures little speed bumps!


----------



## slabstar (Feb 25, 2009)

I saw a coyote feedind on a dead deer a snowmobile had hit, some of the locals icefishing thought it was a wolf!lol
Fishing saginaw bay a few years ago about 4 1/2 miles out, calm day, heard what sounded like a bomb go off!! Water gushed through the fishing hole like a fire hydrant!! We looked to the east as we were hightailin' outta there, there was a 20ft wall of pushup ice about a mile away!! Scared the £*/#! out of us!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LSSUfishmaster (Aug 4, 2008)

Not so much seen but heard.... We were out fishing burbot at night and there was a fox that would just stay out of sight but was making the most horrible noises in the world! We refered to it as the demon cat for the couple of nights that it graced us with its presence. For those of you that have not heard the noises a fox is capable of, you are lucky!


----------



## Dunlap (Jan 3, 2003)

Last year I was part of an ice fishing group on Houghton lake. One of the guys flew is helicopter up from West Branch. He landed it on the ice right next to our holes. I was pretty cool


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Saw a lot of critters on the ice over the years but the funniest thing was a plain old field mouse. Hardly any snow on the ice and he was running around on the ice a good 200 yards from the nearest shore.... He seemed to know what he was doing though as he would sniff around each hole probably looking for dropped bait etc.... 

Brave sucker as I was sure a hawk would have swooped him up but I watched him for over an hour and finally lost him in the distance...:lol:


----------



## WMWW (Mar 3, 2009)

LSSUfishmaster said:


> Not so much seen but heard.... We were out fishing burbot at night and there was a fox that would just stay out of sight but was making the most horrible noises in the world! We refered to it as the demon cat for the couple of nights that it graced us with its presence. For those of you that have not heard the noises a fox is capable of, you are lucky!


Never heard one on the ice but heard one once when I was walking out of the woods after bow hunting one night. I was 17 and hunting by myself and I made to my car that was about 300yrds away in 3 seconds flat.:SHOCKED::lol:.

Other than seeing deer and a passing coyote I really havent seen muchon the ice but then again I usually am in my shanty with my heater cranked on high.:lol:


----------



## PanfishIce (Dec 13, 2010)

The best thing I've ever seen on the ice was on Vinyard one day. it was really slippery because of a couple days of warmth then extreme cold. We were using tip-ups so were were just standing around enjoying a few beverages and two guys came walking out in tennis shoes, one carrying minnows and a lantern and the other dragging the biggest clam I'd ever seen. There was rough ice from snowmobiles so why there were walking on the slick ice is beyond me. About half way out, the guy with the minnow bucket slipped and threw the bucket about 10 feet in the air. While he was licking his wounds, the other guy started yelling at him and made him go back for more minnows. We laughed a little but not to where they could hear it, He returned about 30 minutes later with fresh minnows and he was almost to the shanty when guess what, he did the exact same thing again. This time however, our laughter could not be contained and he deffinetly heard us. I felt bad for laughing at hime because we've all fallen on the ice but it was too much for me to hold in. :lol:


----------



## PanfishIce (Dec 13, 2010)

Watched a Hummer drive into a spearing hole on Higgins once too


----------



## WACKNSTACK (Dec 9, 2010)

Wolves on the ice in the u.p, yes i said wolf, i know the diff. between the yotes and the wolves. Watched an argo sink on Brest Bay, alot of eagles, deer, lightning actually once lol Kid drop a whole tray of cookies walking before miles offshore....


----------



## U.P.Nate (Dec 11, 2009)

a bi plane flying 15' off the ice flew 50 yards past me on the lake turned around a corner and kept going. Strangest thing I thought then it flew by again.


----------



## Pugetsound (Feb 5, 2002)

A few years back I saw a fool from Seattle trying to fish with a bunch of happily drunk Minnisotians trying to help him.







Oh wait, that was me. Never mind. 

Regardless, I had a blast with my kids catching sunnies.


----------



## chamookman (Sep 1, 2003)

A few years ago, a Buddy and I were fishing for Trout on a Lake in the NLP. Where the River fed in to it, there was open water. Got to watch two River Otters play for a couple of hours in that open spot. Pretty cool ! C-man


----------



## DoninNe (Jan 24, 2008)

I had a muskrat try to swim up a hole into the shanty. I also had a field mouse hanging around me one night, he was eating some dead minnows laying on the ice.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TheWrench (Jan 29, 2009)

Tooks some pics of a mud puppy swimming threw my hole and had a muskrat with weeds in his mouth come up for air in my spearing shack my son thought that was the coolest.


----------



## ggrybas (Mar 11, 2005)

We were fishing Simcoe a couple years back and fishing was slow. My friend looked over and saw a weasel grab one of the three perch he caught and run with it! I've never saw a fat guy run that fast! Didn't catch the vermin but got his perch back...well half of it!

-Greg


----------



## davidshane (Feb 29, 2004)

I laughed reading this one. Too funny.



PanfishIce said:


> The best thing I've ever seen on the ice was on Vinyard one day. it was really slippery because of a couple days of warmth then extreme cold. We were using tip-ups so were were just standing around enjoying a few beverages and two guys came walking out in tennis shoes, one carrying minnows and a lantern and the other dragging the biggest clam I'd ever seen. There was rough ice from snowmobiles so why there were walking on the slick ice is beyond me. About half way out, the guy with the minnow bucket slipped and threw the bucket about 10 feet in the air. While he was licking his wounds, the other guy started yelling at him and made him go back for more minnows. We laughed a little but not to where they could hear it, He returned about 30 minutes later with fresh minnows and he was almost to the shanty when guess what, he did the exact same thing again. This time however, our laughter could not be contained and he deffinetly heard us. I felt bad for laughing at hime because we've all fallen on the ice but it was too much for me to hold in. :lol:


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## christophermpollard (Mar 9, 2009)

opened a buddy's pup up shanty that he pulled out of the barn to find 8 field running out of it. it was funny, because as we were loading it into the truck he was complaining about the mice eating holes in it. we ended up catching one to put on a tip up; put it in a bucket until a tipup needed rebaiting. as he is sitting on the bucket, he looks between his legs at the bucket to find the mouse looking back at him from his carhearts. mouse jumps off his leg, into the hole and under the shanty to freedom. as we were checking tipups, we found the mouse frozen solid in mid-step; little mouse foot sticking out in front of him off the ice and tail sticking strait out behind him...


----------



## MXZ Mike (Feb 21, 2010)

wally-eye said:


> Saw a lot of critters on the ice over the years but the funniest thing was a plain old field mouse. Hardly any snow on the ice and he was running around on the ice a good 200 yards from the nearest shore.... He seemed to know what he was doing though as he would sniff around each hole probably looking for dropped bait etc....
> 
> Brave sucker as I was sure a hawk would have swooped him up but I watched him for over an hour and finally lost him in the distance...:lol:


Meanwhile A.D.D. got the best of you and your lures got picked clean of their bait. :lol:


----------



## jiggerjarvi (Jan 17, 2010)

I love all the stories of crazy s**t that happens on the ice, and always wish I was there to see it.

Lucky enough for me I had eye witness' and my video cam with me to verify it.

enjoy, cuz I know I did.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yG-Rur31H2k"]YouTube - River turkeys attack vol.2[/ame]

Saginaw river by the treatment plant, vid is a bit shaky, but best I could manage pulling my gear and holding the camera.


----------



## Ausable Junkie (Oct 2, 2002)

I've seen a pair of coyotes take down a young deer on Cooke Pond.
The bare ice definitely gave the canines the advantage in that one.

Last time I went to tip up town (maybe 20 yrs ago), we saw what we thought was a bonfire on the ice in the distance just after dark. We could start to make out a crowd gathering in the area around it. When we cruised up on the quad to get a better look, it ended up being a large permanent shanty going up in flames.

Earlier the same day, I got a ticket for not having an ORV sticker on my quad. When I handed my drivers license to the CO, it blew out of his hands and he chased after it. After 20 feet or so of chase, he slipped and fell sending his handgun bouncing across the ice. We could tell he was pretty embarrassed about that one.


----------



## iLiveInTrees (Jun 29, 2010)

While fishing on my family lake I noticed a deer booking from one end to the other. The west end of the lake has an inlet for a creek, and the ice is always thin anywhere near it. The deer fell right throgh the ice, and managed to work its way out, only to fall through again. 

After a little while, the deer finally got to shore, felt pretty bad for it, but it was a sight to see!


----------



## ed1054 (Aug 26, 2006)

Today I saw a guy on Duncan Lake catching some nice crappies with nothing but a jig and a plastic trailer. No live bait at all! then he gave me the bait he was catching them on! Pretty cool!


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

A two place snowmobile trailer sticking strait up in the air in a crack. Below it was the quad that pulled it.:yikes: You dont see that everyday.


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

A couple years ago I witnessed a small plane land on a lake. It turned around and took off after it landed.


----------



## fishindude644 (Jan 3, 2001)

On Brest bay we usually see several coyotes along with eagles and a occasional deer. Seen seagulls take fish if you walked to far away from your holes. Had yotes walk within yards in the fresh snow while we were fishing in the shanty.


----------



## fishindude644 (Jan 3, 2001)

jiggerjarvi said:


> I love all the stories of crazy s**t that happens on the ice, and always wish I was there to see it.
> 
> Lucky enough for me I had eye witness' and my video cam with me to verify it.
> 
> ...


 Thanks for sharing. Had a swan come and sit down right next to us one time. we fed it some minnows then it left.


----------



## Amuzme2 (Jan 1, 2004)

jiggerjarvi said:


> I love all the stories of crazy s**t that happens on the ice, and always wish I was there to see it.
> 
> Lucky enough for me I had eye witness' and my video cam with me to verify it.
> 
> ...


That was funny as hell! Killer Turkeys! 

1:31 on your video..."I'll Bust your Ass!" Hahahaha Thanks for sharing it!


----------



## U.P.Nate (Dec 11, 2009)

jiggerjarvi said:


> I love all the stories of crazy s**t that happens on the ice, and always wish I was there to see it.
> 
> Lucky enough for me I had eye witness' and my video cam with me to verify it.
> 
> ...


 That is Fing Awsome:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:I am going to show this video to the world.


----------



## stillfish (Dec 5, 2005)

ready2fish said:


> Today the fish we not bitting very good but i did see a fox run across the lake, that made it worth being out today


 One time i had a fox try to steal my walleye on the ice, Had to bet him to the spot, Its was on the ice by a hole where i caught it about 50 ft away, funny thing is this fox came out of nowhere. I had to jump up and down and bark and yell to get it to leave, meanwhile my brother-n-law was laughing... It was the only keeper i had that night.


----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

spear said:


> I seen a big cat draging a rabbit across he ice. Fresh kill the rabbit was bleeding. *Cats are some hunting sons of bitches!:rant:* I HATE THEM



*Spear,

Right arm, Right arm!*

Fred


----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Dunlap said:


> Last year I was part of an ice fishing group on Houghton lake. One of the guys flew is helicopter up from West Branch. He landed it on the ice right next to our holes. I was pretty cool


Dunlap,

I just bought a set of Dunlops! I also have one that "Dunlopped over my belt!


----------



## lonzo (Oct 12, 2010)

two little kids with a mobile coffe and hot coco stand went from shanty to shanty they said they already sold out 3 times that day


----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

*Jigger,

Is that a case of "hunted" harassment? Too funny!*

Fred


----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

lonzo said:


> two little kids with a mobile coffe and *hot coco stand* went from shanty to shanty they said they already sold out 3 times that day


*
Lonzo,

I wish that would happen on my lake!*:lol::lol:

Fred


----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Pugetsound said:


> A few years back I saw a fool from Seattle trying to fish with a bunch of happily drunk Minnisotians trying to help him.
> 
> 
> Oh wait, that was me. Never mind.
> ...


*Puget,

Too funny!*

Fred


----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

ed1054 said:


> Today I saw a guy on Duncan Lake catching some nice crappies with nothing but a jig and a plastic trailer. No live bait at all! *then he gave me the bait he was catching them on!* Pretty cool!


*Some Icefishermen are the best people on Earth!*

Fred


----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

*
Years ago when I was young, the 'Gills were biting really well on Kent Lake. The other guys were catching an occasional Golden Shiner and throwing it out on the ice (never understood that!). An Asian looking man was going around picking up all the Goldens! He had no ice fishing equipment and I assumed he was doing it to eat them.*

Fred


----------

